# Miller & Kreisel Closed Down



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

I heard M&K shut down on Tuesday.......did anyone else hear this
or is it a Rumor?????????????

If true what other manufactures make active speakers that compare or are better
than the 150P's?

What a great company to fold under:crying: :crying: 

Dewboy3


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow - 

I sent an email to the link on the website - 

It says "For more information regarding Ken Kreisel's recent decision to close the M&K Chatsworth factory after 34 years, please email Ken Kreisel directly by clicking this link"

Directly under that it has a plea looking for information on bootleg M&K speakers.

So I can't really tell if they've decided to go out of business or if this means they are just outsourcing production.

A few years ago when I was looking for speakers a local dealer said M&K was dead - that they hadn't come out with any competitive products in years and that they weren't doing any volume.


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

After visiting their website it appears so.

Tis sad for a company that makes that caliber of speakers to close after over 30 years.

I hope it's not an end of an era :sad: :sad2:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

As Jack noted, it doesn’t say they’re going out of business, only that they’re closing a factory in Chatsworth. Maybe they have other ones, or they’re moving production overseas.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Yikes! I have a V2-B circuit board that is being repaired by them--I've received periodic emails saying they are swampped and will be getting to my repair soon...
Does this mean I'm out of luck on my repair?!?!
-- Phil


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Update on the closure of M&K, in case you haven't heard.
I received my circuit board back without charge and without repair with a note saying they regret not being able to service/support their products any longer.
Bummer for many reasons...
-- Phil


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow... that is a bummer. You might check around and see if they had any service centers... maybe they could do the repair for you.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I emailed Ken and got a reply back, Said in fact the whole company was closed, didn't state why.

Seems soo **** wierd.

M&K is in my opinion still a decent brand, you'd think DM Holdings or Harmon would have paid at least something for the company.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Sonnie, I'd be very interested in finding a service center of theirs that might still help me out! 
How would I go about getting that info do you think?
Thanks for any help,
Phil


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That could be tricky if there is no one to talk to at M&K. Generally they will tell you who their authorized service centers are. Can you talk to anyone there at all? Of course it is possible that they never approved are farming out any of their service and did it all themselves.

If you can't talk to them or there is nothing listed on their website, then about the only thing to do is start searching. Call a few big service centers and see if they could look at it for you. Surely if it's a circuit board it would be common parts... :huh:


----------



## Brian Bennett (Aug 8, 2007)

There is hope. M and K was just purchased this month. See the link below

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/general-discussion/6157-recently-closed-m-k-acquired.html


----------

